# Benattow shipmates



## Mike Hemmington

Looking for any Benattow shipmates from Oct 1965 to March 1968.
Mike Mckenna (Eng), Hector Mcleod (Elec, Stornaway), Peter Thompson (Deck), George Much (Deck) George Hurst (Eng).

Cheers Mike


----------



## tiachapman

geoge hurst is a mate of mine , a x ben line man


----------



## Mike Hemmington

tiachapman said:


> geoge hurst is a mate of mine , a x ben line man


Thanks for that tiachapman, ask George how his finger is after dropping a 2gal fire ex' on it.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## tiachapman

will do


----------



## Don A.Macleod

Mike Hemmington said:


> Looking for any Benattow shipmates from Oct 1965 to March 1968.
> Mike Mckenna (Eng), Hector Mcleod (Elec, Stornaway), Peter Thompson (Deck), George Much (Deck) George Hurst (Eng).
> 
> Cheers Mike


Sorry to have to inform Mike you that Hector passed away in March 1993 with that dreaded disease the big"C",he would have been 51 the following month. We served our time together and were very good friends, he went to Ben and I went to Brocklebanks.


----------



## john fraser

Mike Hemmington said:


> Looking for any Benattow shipmates from Oct 1965 to March 1968.
> Mike Mckenna (Eng), Hector Mcleod (Elec, Stornaway), Peter Thompson (Deck), George Much (Deck) George Hurst (Eng).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mike


Mike. Peter Thompson retired some time ago as manager of one of the Pilotage Companies.I tried to get his address for you but no luck.I believe he still attends the annual Ben Line Dinner in Edinburgh.George Mutch passed away a few year ago.Think around 2001-2002


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Hector McLeod*

Hi Don,
Thanks for your reply Don. That's very sad to hear of Hector passing away, especially at such an early age. He was a great shipmate and alot of fun to be around, he had a wicked sense of humour. I will always remember his accent, he sang his words, I used to get him talking just to listen to his gentle Stornaway accent, I was sorry when he paid off the Benattow.

Please pass my condolances on to his family from an old shipmate who won't forget Hector.

Kind Regards
Mike








Don A.Macleod said:


> Sorry to have to inform Mike you that Hector passed away in March 1993 with that dreaded disease the big"C",he would have been 51 the following month. We served our time together and were very good friends, he went to Ben and I went to Brocklebanks.


----------



## oldman 80

Is this (attached) the Benattow you refer to. The photo was taken around 1965 I believe, as she was proceeding to the breakers yard.
You may be refering to the vessel which replaced her ( and took her name) after her scrapping in the mid 1960's - I can't be sure.
This Benattow was my first ship, which I joined in July 1963 ("C " shed West India Dock London) as a first trip cadet. (Coast only).
Capt. Pryde was the coasting master, and Bob Bairnsfather 1st Mate - the only names I remember.


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Peter Thompson*

Thanks for that John. You never know you may hear something one day.

Kind Regards
Mike








john fraser said:


> Mike. Peter Thompson retired some time ago as manager of one of the Pilotage Companies.I tried to get his address for you but no luck.I believe he still attends the annual Ben Line Dinner in Edinburgh.George Mutch passed away a few year ago.Think around 2001-2002


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattow*

Hi oldman,
Thanks for your thread.
Yes, that was the ship I was on, the photo is a very good one and she looks quite smart. I joined her in Antwerp 1965 and left in March 1968 so she lasted longer than you believed, how long after I left that she went to scrap I don't know.

Kind Regards,
Mike








oldman 80 said:


> Is this (attached) the Benattow you refer to. The photo was taken around 1965 I believe, as she was proceeding to the breakers yard.
> You may be refering to the vessel which replaced her ( and took her name) after her scrapping in the mid 1960's - I can't be sure.
> This Benattow was my first ship, which I joined in July 1963 ("C " shed West India Dock London) as a first trip cadet. (Coast only).
> Capt. Pryde was the coasting master, and Bob Bairnsfather 1st Mate - the only names I remember.


----------



## oldman 80

O.K. Thanks for that. I was under the impression she was scrapped a couple of years after I was on her.
Was Capt Lumsden the permanent voyage master when you were on her, I have a feeling he might have been.


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattow*

Hi again oldman,
Just a thought, you may have been on the older Benattow, as the one in the photo which I joined in 1965 was bought from PSNC and her name was "Cusco" she still had her PSNC colours and name on when I joined in Antwerp.

Kind Regards
Mike








oldman 80 said:


> Is this (attached) the Benattow you refer to. The photo was taken around 1965 I believe, as she was proceeding to the breakers yard.
> You may be refering to the vessel which replaced her ( and took her name) after her scrapping in the mid 1960's - I can't be sure.
> This Benattow was my first ship, which I joined in July 1963 ("C " shed West India Dock London) as a first trip cadet. (Coast only).
> Capt. Pryde was the coasting master, and Bob Bairnsfather 1st Mate - the only names I remember.


----------



## oldman 80

Possible I suppose - it is a long time ago.
The version I was on was war time built - about 1943 - if my memory serves me correctly.
Steam cargo winches, wooden hatch covers and tarpaulins.
Cadets cabins were on main deck level, port side.
Dining saloon was aft end of midships accommodation.
I'd be suprised if she lasted much longer than the era we are talking about.


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattow*

Hi again oldman,
No, the Capt for the first voyage for Ben, according to my discharge book was, looks like! A. McKenzie, he did a couple of voyages and then it was A. S. Hamilton (Sandy, rings a bell).
Kind Regards
Mike






oldman 80 said:


> O.K. Thanks for that. I was under the impression she was scrapped a couple of years after I was on her.
> Was Capt Lumsden the permanent voyage master when you were on her, I have a feeling he might have been.


----------



## oldman 80

Yes - you may well be right - I think I have posted the wrong photograph.
This attachment may be the right one.

Edit :- yes this is the one I served in - 5 holds ( 2ford, 1midships, 2 aft)


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattow*

According to the 1964 Ian Allan, Ocean Ships, written by B. Moody. Cuzco was built in 1951, 8038gt, no more other useful info. Looking at same book in Ben Line section, no Benattow evident then.







oldman 80 said:


> Possible I suppose - it is a long time ago.
> The version I was on was war time built - about 1943 - if my memory serves me correctly.
> Steam cargo winches, wooden hatch covers and tarpaulins.
> Cadets cabins were on main deck level, port side.
> Dining saloon was aft end of midships accommodation.
> I'd be suprised if she lasted much longer than the era we are talking about.


----------



## oldman 80

Mike Hemmington said:


> Hi again oldman,
> No, the Capt for the first voyage for Ben, according to my discharge book was, looks like! A. McKenzie, he did a couple of voyages and then it was A. S. Hamilton (Sandy, rings a bell).
> Kind Regards
> Mike


Ah , Sandy Hamilton - I remember him. I did one voyage with him in 1966.
His favourite song was "These boots are made for walking" - Nancy Sonatra - or something like that.

1966 voyage - Benhiant


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattow*

She is a nice looking ship. Don't build them like that anymore, unfortunatly.

Kid Regards
Mike





oldman 80 said:


> Yes - you may well be right - I think I have posted the wrong photograph.
> This attachment may be the right one.
> 
> Edit :- yes this is the one I served in - 5 holds ( 2ford, 1midships, 2 aft)


----------



## oldman 80

Mike Hemmington said:


> She is a nice looking ship. Don't build them like that anymore, unfortunatly.
> 
> Kid Regards
> Mike


Ah Ha - that' true. In those days ships really looked like ships did they not ?
The Lomond/Vrackie class - just magnificent - also.


----------



## oldman 80

The Benattows:-
Sorry about the confusion above.
My posting #8 included a photo of the Benattow which replaced the Benattow I served in during 1963 shortly before she was scrapped, and was replaced by another vessel given the same name shortly after the scrapping.
My second attempt at 0859hrs shows the older Benattow - which was Captain Lumsdens permanent command for a number of years, and was my first ship in 1963.
Sorry once again. It was not dementia - I hope, but something approaching it perhaps -(?HUH)
But to be fair, it was along time ago - but not really all that long ago - just a working lifetime I suppose. Time flies - too quickly sometimes.
Indeed there were days from that era which I recall as though they were yesterday - others, - not so.
ie. Benattow - first ship, first day, first job - sweeping tween decks, stacking dunnage, testing scuppers and bilges. All those really important things - right from the very beginning.

Edit:- for purposes of clarification:- Benattow in service July 1963 (but not for much longer) Official Number 168762. NRT 4731 GRT 7853. NHP 550.
There was no better company to serve your time with - that's a fact.
Great people too - in nearly every case.
Now this really is becoming "Nostalgic". 
(Applause)


----------



## tiachapman

i was out with george last night mike , said he got a week of to rest his finger . sent his E/M to you let me know if you recive it chippy


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattow Shipmates*

Hi Chippy,
I'm sure George got 2 weeks off, at least it seemed like that to me, the 2nd and I did 4 on 4 off which seemed like it went on forever, the Chief offered to do George's watches but we decided not to take his offer up.
George also came to my wedding in York, I'd forgotten about that until just now.
I will look forward to getting George's E/M as it will be great to catch up after all thoses years ago.

Kind Regards
Mike






tiachapman said:


> i was out with george last night mike , said he got a week of to rest his finger . sent his E/M to you let me know if you recive it chippy


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Benattows*

Hi oldman,
You are probally like me with not having dementia as I do remember that I forget, so as long as the status quo remains we should get by and if not we can help each other out!.
From another ex Benattow Engr he stated that the ex Cuzco/Benattow was scrapped in 1976 and from his comments he was not sorry to see the old girl go but she was cracking on to a ripe old age.

I did hear a story that a voyage or two after I left there was a one or two fatalities, I don't know wether there is any substance in this, the story went was that they had to finish pumping out the Fore Peak as the valve spindle ext' had sheared, they used a petrol driven portable pump, lowered it down into the FP as it didn't have enough suction to lift the water from that height in the Boson's Locker and that some guys keeled over with carbon monoxide poisioning and one that went down(1st Mate, Hugh ?) to help rescue them was also overcome. I don't know how true this is but it would be an absoltute tragedy if it were so. I'd be interested to know if anyone out there has the facts.

Kind Regards
Mike








oldman 80 said:


> The Benattows:-
> Sorry about the confusion above.
> My posting #8 included a photo of the Benattow which replaced the Benattow I served in during 1963 shortly before she was scrapped, and was replaced by another vessel given the same name shortly after the scrapping.
> My second attempt at 0859hrs shows the older Benattow - which was Captain Lumsdens permanent command for a number of years, and was my first ship in 1963.
> Sorry once again. It was not dementia - I hope, but something approaching it perhaps -(?HUH)
> But to be fair, it was along time ago - but not really all that long ago - just a working lifetime I suppose. Time flies - too quickly sometimes.
> Indeed there were days from that era which I recall as though they were yesterday - others, - not so.
> ie. Benattow - first ship, first day, first job - sweeping tween decks, stacking dunnage, testing scuppers and bilges. All those really important things - right from the very beginning.
> 
> Edit:- for purposes of clarification:- Benattow in service July 1963 (but not for much longer) Official Number 168762. NRT 4731 GRT 7853. NHP 550.
> There was no better company to serve your time with - that's a fact.
> Great people too - in nearly every case.
> Now this really is becoming "Nostalgic".
> (Applause)


----------



## oldman 80

Thanks for that info in #23.
The one you served in (Benattow) was indeed the one which followed the one I served in. I can now also remember (but only just) the fact that a vessel had been purchased from PSNC - your Benattow.
They look sort of similar at first glance, but yours was obviously a bit bigger, and a bit more modern - 6 holds as oppossed to 5 - and of course the cowl vents in the case of the older one - an identification clincher - for sure.
Sorry I can' t make any contribution post 1971 - when I left Ben Line for Tankers - Containers had arrived and were obviously here to stay - limited prospects after that, as I saw it at the time.
However the story of the fatalities you relate to is a familiar one - it happened all too often, sometimes with numerous casualties - trying to rescue but one.
Petrol driven pumps !!!! You'd have thought they'd have known better than that - but these things did happen, and no doubt still do.
Raising them in forums like this, can only be good. At least it is another reminder, and there can never be too many of them.
Indeed, not unlike some others I can think of - *LEST WE FORGET*.


----------



## forthbridge

Mike Hemmington said:


> According to the 1964 Ian Allan, Ocean Ships, written by B. Moody. Cuzco was built in 1951, 8038gt, no more other useful info. Looking at same book in Ben Line section, no Benattow evident then.


I did a coast on Benattow (Cuzco) soon after Ben Line bought here. She needed a lot of work at that time. She was almost identical to Benmhor in layout and with thew same very small engine room space.


----------



## oldman 80

Ah yes that rings a bell - often the subject of conversations in the bar of company vessels.
But, in all probability *immense cargo capacity*, for her size.
I doubt Ben Line would have purchased her otherwise.
Never sailed on her, Benattow ( ex PSNC Cuzco) nor the Benmhor, but vaguely remember some of the narratives from other Ben Liners who had.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

During the Malayan Terrorist conflict I was on BenVrackie and BenCruachan and
we carried MOT cargoes to Malaya, Singapore then part of Malaya, and Borneo.
Two of the Cadets on BenAttow were shot by Terrorists in Penang, one dying of his wounds and is buried in Penang, the other came home with us after a spell in hospital, sorry I cant remember their names now as it was so long ago.
Ern Barrett


----------



## oldman 80

Ah - now that rings a bell.
That would have been the Benattow I served in for a brief period in 1963 - shortly before she was scrapped.
It happened long before I was on her - but was still spoken about throughout the fleet.
I was not aware that another guy was injured in the same incident.


----------



## Tom S

oldman 80 said:


> Ah - now that rings a bell.
> That would have been the Benattow I served in for a brief period in 1963 - shortly before she was scrapped.
> It happened long before I was on her - but was still spoken about throughout the fleet.
> I was not aware that another guy was injured in the same incident.





ernhelenbarrett said:


> During the Malayan Terrorist conflict I was on BenVrackie and BenCruachan and
> we carried MOT cargoes to Malaya, Singapore then part of Malaya, and Borneo.
> Two of the Cadets on BenAttow were shot by Terrorists in Penang, one dying of his wounds and is buried in Penang, the other came home with us after a spell in hospital, sorry I cant remember their names now as it was so long ago.
> Ern Barrett


The incident you refer to was the old "Benloyal" and the year was 1951 she was an unlucky ship the Cadet who was killed was Chris Gray and the Cadet who was shot and survived was Graham Crombie the Captain at the time was Phil Ewart who was later lost overboard his son served with Ben Line for many years
TomS


----------



## forthbridge

Tom S said:


> The incident you refer to was the old "Benloyal" and the year was 1951 she was an unlucky ship the Cadet who was killed was Chris Gray and the Cadet who was shot and survived was Graham Crombie the Captain at the time was Phil Ewart who was later lost overboard his son served with Ben Line for many years
> TomS


I think I remember sailing with Phil Ewart (the son) as mate but can't remember what ship.


----------



## rowantree

I may be a bit late in joining this topic but was on holiday. I was on the 1943 built Benattow for five voyages from 61 as cadet. If I remember correctly she was built in Denny of Dumbarton and was originally for Paddy Henderson's.
6 cadets,double cabins port side and two single cabins strbd side Happy times at a spanking 14 maybe 15 if the water was cold


----------



## benchallam

I did a coast on the Benattow in december 1961,its where i got the story from 
the RO on his experiance on the fire of the ss dara[ see my story under a large 
knife and the ss dara.]i had to pay off in grangmouth with a broken bone in my hand,had a nice xmas and ny at home in edinburgh.i sailed a few voyages with 
george much, as first mate on the ss benvenue,from 1962...the Benattow i thought was sold to the chinese,hit a reef and sunk,i also remember she had steam winches so only on lecky sailed on her.


----------



## stoker

Very sorry to read about Hector, I did a few voyages with him on the Avon. He was a terrific fellow to sail with and a first class leckie, never a problem that he and his second leckie couldn't handle and with out fuss.


----------



## Mike Hemmington

benchallam said:


> I did a coast on the Benattow in december 1961,its where i got the story from
> the RO on his experiance on the fire of the ss dara[ see my story under a large
> knife and the ss dara.]i had to pay off in grangmouth with a broken bone in my hand,had a nice xmas and ny at home in edinburgh.i sailed a few voyages with
> george much, as first mate on the ss benvenue,from 1962...the Benattow i thought was sold to the chinese,hit a reef and sunk,i also remember she had steam winches so only on lecky sailed on her.


Thanks for your reply, I think the Benattow you were on was the previous one which I joined in Antwerp in 1965, when I joined she was the PSNC's Cuzco which we changed over to Ben Line, she had 6 holds from memory with electric winches & 2 lekies, I joined as 7th Engineer in those good days and George Much did join a couple of years after that, he went out as Chief Officer and came home as Master, the Master at the time was Sandy Hamilton (Sir Harry Seacombe lookalike) but he got unwell in S/pore and had to be Hospitalised.


----------



## Mike Hemmington

stoker said:


> Very sorry to read about Hector, I did a few voyages with him on the Avon. He was a terrific fellow to sail with and a first class leckie, never a problem that he and his second leckie couldn't handle and with out fuss.


I agree with you Hector was a great guy and shipmate with a wicked sence of humour, I was sad when he left the ship.


----------



## electricfish

oldman 80 said:


> Ah yes that rings a bell - often the subject of conversations in the bar of company vessels.
> But, in all probability *immense cargo capacity*, for her size.
> I doubt Ben Line would have purchased her otherwise.
> Never sailed on her, Benattow ( ex PSNC Cuzco) nor the Benmhor, but vaguely remember some of the narratives from other Ben Liners who had.


From memory, Cuzco’s great advantage was very modest fuel consumption. That gave her a few more years of life with Ben Line. Happy memories of 2 voyages from Liverpool to Chile via Panama. No regrets - on our first voyage soon after leaving Lisbon, National Service was abolished - you can imagine our party that night!


----------



## electricfish

forthbridge said:


> I did a coast on Benattow (Cuzco) soon after Ben Line bought here. She needed a lot of work at that time. She was almost identical to Benmhor in layout and with thew same very small engine room space.


I'll try to attach a few photos of the Cuzco engine room


forthbridge said:


> I did a coast on Benattow (Cuzco) soon after Ben Line bought here. She needed a lot of work at that time. She was almost identical to Benmhor in layout and with thew same very small engine room space.



































Here's a couple of photos of the Cuzco engine room. Bring back memories? Electricfish


----------



## taffe65

electricfish said:


> I'll try to attach a few photos of the Cuzco engine room
> 
> View attachment 691456
> View attachment 691456
> View attachment 691456
> View attachment 691458
> View attachment 691458
> Here's a couple of photos of the Cuzco engine room. Bring back memories? Electricfish


Handamatic,best way to learn engine room ops


----------

